# virgins spell thread



## tleilaxu (Jun 29, 2004)

i can no longer find the thread with the aluriel's insistent virgins spell. i'm assuming this means it got deep-sixed. sorry if by mentioning this i'm breaking the rules, but could someone at least tell me the nick of the poster who posted it so i can ask him/her for a copy of the spell?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 29, 2004)

Sure, that's no problem at all. it was Anabstercorian. Let me know if you have trouble catching his attention. "Force Virgin and the Merciless Foreplay" is a great name for a band, but not so good for an EN World thread.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks PC


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 29, 2004)

He also posted it on the WotC boards...

-Hyp.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 29, 2004)

thread dead. kill, slaughter, lamentations of women, etc.


----------



## Gez (Jun 29, 2004)

I wonder whether the thread was deleted or merely hidden. Because, if it still exists, it could be merged with the GUCK development thread -- it's the same level, I'd say.


----------

